# new paint



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

trying some new colors and spray glitter...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweet! Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks buddy


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

same plug with some clothes


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

those are purty, you test swim em yet. save some for me


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

She looks sweet all dressed up and ready for the New Year's eve ball. Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

EugeneChoe said:


> those are purty, you test swim em yet. save some for me


you got it ...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a happy man. Hope to take her dancin' at IRI early next month. Got a couple of sick days comin and a buddy comin' up from NC. Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> I'm a happy man. Hope to take her dancin' at IRI early next month. Got a couple of sick days comin and a buddy comin' up from NC. Philly Jack



does that mean you want this one also?

if so its yours i will put it aside for ya till the others are done


----------

